# My 240sx with HID headlight



## tsracing08 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey, I just install 6000k HID for my 240 sx. It works very well and makes my car looks cool at night. I'm satisfied with that and told all my friends go to get one on hidspeed.com.


----------



## peak350 (Sep 27, 2008)

Wheres the pics?


----------



## tsracing08 (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## mandy240sx (Mar 25, 2008)

damn car looks sick one of the best s13.5 conversions out there. i wanna see mo pics


----------



## peak350 (Sep 27, 2008)

Awesome! More


----------



## BulletS15 (Oct 27, 2008)

holy Sh!t dude ur car is insane....i think i came a lil


----------



## sparkplug36 (Dec 17, 2008)

i love your car. ive got a s13, and was thinking of doing a conversion. got any sites or anything that you could recomend im prity new to this hold conversion thing. and ive looked around and yours is by far one of the best ive seen.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

sparkplug36 said:


> i love your car. ive got a s13, and was thinking of doing a conversion. got any sites or anything that you could recomend im prity new to this hold conversion thing. and ive looked around and yours is by far one of the best ive seen.


yeah nice but a shame that this guy sounds like an advertisement for a website


----------



## sparkplug36 (Dec 17, 2008)

Well....then? do you know any one that could help me out. cuz i dont really know anything . i only know how to turn them into mini stock cars. and now i wanna build a nice one for a street car.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

sparkplug36 said:


> Well....then? do you know any one that could help me out. cuz i dont really know anything . i only know how to turn them into mini stock cars. and now i wanna build a nice one for a street car.


Lunarpages Contact Support Page
importuner.com
Sport Compact Cars & Custom Turbo Import Performance Cars - Sport Compact Car Magazine


----------

